# Front passenger spark plug



## Dryerb (Oct 12, 2019)

Hello,

I am trying to get my father’s ‘67 Gto running. In the middle of changing the spark plugs and Ihave been able to get ALL but the passenger front plug changed. I can get the old one out (a bit of blind reaching due to what I think is Ac pump). When I put the spark plug back in, the socket is stuck on a brace. Any ideas of what I can do?


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Make sure you are going under the pump with both hands. As I recall that requires taking off the upper dip stick tube. I was always able to get a socket on, but if you can't you can try a box wrench. Needless to say it is a feel job, you can't see anything.


----------



## Dryerb (Oct 12, 2019)

Old Man Taylor said:


> Make sure you are going under the pump with both hands. As I recall that requires taking off the upper dip stick tube. I was always able to get a socket on, but if you can't you can try a box wrench. Needless to say it is a feel job, you can't see anything.


I can get the socket on it to put it on. It once it is in, then the socket is stuck


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

If the socket is on, try putting a 3/4" wrench on the hex on top and see if you can turn it. BUT make sure the spark plug is threaded properly.


----------



## Dryerb (Oct 12, 2019)

Dryerb said:


> I can get the socket on it to put it on. It once it is in, then the socket is stuck


It’s like if the socket was 1/8 inch shorter I would not have this issue.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

See of you can get a 13/16" wrench directly on the plug. Plus, make sure you're using 3/8" drive tools, not half inch.


----------



## Dryerb (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Dryerb (Oct 12, 2019)

This is what Napa sold me. Worked for all but this last one


----------



## Dryerb (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Dryerb (Oct 12, 2019)

The brace for this is in the way. I am not very good with working on cars. Just trying to fix what I can do it will run.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I had the same problem and posted about it. I was stuck with the thought of using a spark plug socket. Try just a regular socket. That is what worked for me. 









67 400 with AC Number 2 Spark Plug Changing Question


Hello All. I have been assembling and painting my engine. It is a 400 with AC. When I put the heads on with the AC bracket, which is needed to bold on the heads, I noticed how tight the number 2 spark plug was. Even with the engine out and nothing else on it, I couldn't get a spark plug...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I remember having an issue like that on my Grand Prix. I used the plug socket to get it close then used a deepwell socket for the final turn.


----------



## Mike O’Neill (Feb 5, 2019)

Had the same problem with my 67. Had to get a swivel socket, and finally got the plug out.


----------



## GTOLOD (Sep 29, 2018)

My Buddy had the same issue I used a pass through sockets with a box wrench with no issues. I picked the kit up from HB Freight.


----------



## Dryerb (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Dryerb (Oct 12, 2019)

Got it.....


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

That was fun wasn’t it!On my 79 trans am I had removed the passenger front tire to get to the plugs through the fender well 😠


----------



## Dryerb (Oct 12, 2019)

Still can’t get it to fully turn over. Trying to make a YouTube video so I can put the link up, since I can’t do videos here


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Did you try the passthru socket that gtolod suggested?


----------



## Dryerb (Oct 12, 2019)

pontrc said:


> Did you try the passthru socket that gtolod suggested?


mess able to use a swivel socket and then had to wiggle it off with my fingers


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Whatever it takes


----------

